# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Acreditação internacional CMAS, BSAC ou PADI

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Tenho andado afastado do mundo do mergulho e portanto gostava de saber, tendo em conta que houve alterações na legislação do mergulho amador, o que um titular do caderno de mergulho amador precisa de fazer para ter um daqueles cartões internacionais de mergulho? O meu curso é do CPAS tirado em 94.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Olá Ricardo,

o teu curso de mergulho é da CMAS e não da CPAS como escreveste.

Se houve alterações tambem gostava de saber, estou na mesma situação que tu. 

Tirei o meu curso em 1995.

Não tens tambem o cartão da CMAS?

Penso que com este podemos mergulhar fora de Portugal.

 :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Fernando Gonçalves,

O meu curso foi tirado no CPAS - Centro Português de Actividades Subaquáticas - membro fundador da CMAS. O único documento que tenho é a caderneta de mergulho.

----------


## Alcino Gonçalves

Bom dia

Também sendo mergulhador desde 1990 e o meu 1º curso foi CMAS ( hoje sou mergulhador PADI ), posso informar de que devem de ter o cartão de certificação CMAS . Este cartão tem validade internacional . Se não o têm , podem pedir directamente á FPAS ( Federação Portuguesa de Actividades Subaquáticas ) ou através de um club ou escola de mergulho  .
Para mergulharem cá pelo país, agora tem de ter o novo cartão de mergulho ( Titulo Nacional de Mergulho ) que é emitido pelo IDP e pode ser pedido através também da FPAS .
O caderno de Mergulho deixou de ter validade, apenas serve agora para fazer o log dos mergulhos ou como prova da certificação para obter o novo cartão .
Contactem a FPAS que eles dão todas as informações sobre isto . o site deles também tem alguma informação .
Se poder ajudar em mais alguma coisa, é só dizer .

bons mergulhos,

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Bom dia
> 
> Também sendo mergulhador desde 1990 e o meu 1º curso foi CMAS ( hoje sou mergulhador PADI ), posso informar de que devem de ter o cartão de certificação CMAS . Este cartão tem validade internacional . Se não o têm , podem pedir directamente á FPAS ( Federação Portuguesa de Actividades Subaquáticas ) ou através de um club ou escola de mergulho .
> Para mergulharem cá pelo país, agora tem de ter o novo cartão de mergulho ( Titulo Nacional de Mergulho ) que é emitido pelo IDP e pode ser pedido através também da FPAS .
> O caderno de Mergulho deixou de ter validade, apenas serve agora para fazer o log dos mergulhos ou como prova da certificação para obter o novo cartão .
> Contactem a FPAS que eles dão todas as informações sobre isto . o site deles também tem alguma informação .
> Se poder ajudar em mais alguma coisa, é só dizer .
> 
> bons mergulhos,


Olá Alcino,

Obrigado pelo esclaricimento,
Eu além da caderneta de mergulho tenho o cartão de certificão CMAS, Com este cartão podemos mergulhar em todo a lado, mesmo em Portugal, ou é necessario outro?

abraço

----------


## Alcino Gonçalves

> Olá Alcino,
> 
> Obrigado pelo esclaricimento,
> Eu além da caderneta de mergulho tenho o cartão de certificão CMAS, Com este cartão podemos mergulhar em todo a lado, mesmo em Portugal, ou é necessario outro?
> 
> abraço



Olá, 

Segundo a nova lei de mergulho,  para mergulhares aqui em Portugal , o caderno de mergulho deixou de ter valor e agora tens de ter o cartão novo " Titulo Nacional de Mergulho " . Este é que é válido e necessário para mergulhar em Portugal ( além do seguro ).
Para o estrangeiro... o cartão da CMAS é o que tem valor . Não sei se para futuro o Titulo Nacional de Mergulho irá ser reconhecido internacionalmente !!!

Reparei que és de V.N. de Gaia ... Não costumas mergulhar ? Qual a tua certificação ?

.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Reparei que és de V.N. de Gaia ... Não costumas mergulhar ? Qual a tua certificação ?
> 
> .


Olá Alcino,
ultimamante so tenho feito caça submarina, desde a Povoa de Varzim até à aguda.

ja não mergulho de garrafa prai a 5 anos, a escola onde custumava fazer saidas de mergulho fechou, e na ausencia de companhia tenho me dedicado mais a caçasub.

Certificação nivel 1, advance da PADI incompleto, carta de marinheiro e possuo semirígido para deslocaçoes.

E tu custumas mergulhar por cá?

----------


## Alcino Gonçalves

Olá

Eu também fazia caça submarina e já á alguns anos que deixei ... comecei a mergulhar com garrafa mais regularmente e agora só caço com a máquina fotográfica .

É complicado quando não se tem ninguém para mergulhar ... já passei por isso ... Agora mergulho com o pessoal da Escola "Submersus" e tenho lá feito práticamente toda a minha formação de mergulho .. é gente muito simpática , responsável e profissional acima de tudo .
Os mergulhos são na sua maioria divididos entre o Grove e Berlengas , mas também se mergulha por aqui no Porto , Sesimbra,Gerês, etc...

Se estiveres a pensar em voltar a mergulhar com garrafa, aconselho-te a dares lá um salto e quem sabe fazeres uma pequena reciclagem ou até concluires o teu AOWD e resolveres o teu assunto dos cartões ...
Pode ser que a gente ainda se cruze por lá .

Aqui fica o site deles para dares uma vista de olhos 
Submersus - Escola de Mergulho

Se poder ajudar em alguma coisa, avisa .


.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Olá Alcino,

talvez um dia destes dê la um salto.

obrigado por tudo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Obrigado a todos pelas informações partilhadas. Fui visitar o CPAS (Centro Português de Actividades Aquáticas) e fui informado que em primeiro lugar tenho de regularizar a minha situação em termos nacionais, ou seja obter o chamado Título Nacional de Mergulho que substitui o antigo Caderno de Mergulho. Depois para obter o tal cartão internacional vou tirar o curso de Advanced Open Water Diver, aproveito e faço uma reciclagem dos meus conhecimentos sobre mergulho.

*Alcino Gonçalves*, que material de fotografia utilizas nos teus mergulhos?

----------


## Alcino Gonçalves

> Boas,
> 
> Obrigado a todos pelas informações partilhadas. Fui visitar o CPAS (Centro Português de Actividades Aquáticas) e fui informado que em primeiro lugar tenho de regularizar a minha situação em termos nacionais, ou seja obter o chamado Título Nacional de Mergulho que substitui o antigo Caderno de Mergulho. Depois para obter o tal cartão internacional vou tirar o curso de Advanced Open Water Diver, aproveito e faço uma reciclagem dos meus conhecimentos sobre mergulho.
> 
> *Alcino Gonçalves*, que material de fotografia utilizas nos teus mergulhos?




Bom dia,

Essa é uma das soluções possiveis, tirares o AOWD e assim ficares com o cartão PADI que é reconhecido internacionalmente  , além claro, de teres de fazer a substituição do antigo caderno de mergulho pelo Titulo Nacional de Mergulho .
Mas acho que podes sempre obter o teu cartão CMAS junto da FPAS ( Federação Portuguesa de Actividades Subaquáticas) Até porque eles tem lá no site um documento para esse efeito :

PEDIDO DE 2ª VIA DE CARTÕES
http://www.fpas.pt/secretaria/PDF_S/Mod18.pdf

Quanto á fotografia submarina , uso uma Olympus C-7070 com Cx estanque Olympus PT-027 e recentemente 2 Flashes Sea&Sea YS110 . Tenho uma Nikon D80 que penso futuramente talvez vir a utilizar para FotoSub mas para já é só para fotos em terra .
Se tiveres interesse, podes ver algumas das minhas fotos no meu site 
http://www.Clike.org


um abraço e bons mergulhos

----------

